# Falcon's Photos



## Crabby-Chicken (Aug 14, 2007)

We are going to try and revamp the website this weekend. So hope to have the photos on there.

Hope to have four foals from him next year. But even two healthy ones would be wonderful... And then on to a Pyro sister!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Aug 14, 2007)

Be still my heart! Wow!


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Aug 14, 2007)

What a gorgeous looking horse. I can't believe he looks this stunning. Wow he's something. I just love him



And wow now I know where Pryo gets his good looks from.


----------



## ClickMini (Aug 14, 2007)

Haha Kim! I just PM'ed you to see which photos you selected! GREAT CHOICES. He looks incredible. What a handsome boy. I am happy with how the background shows them off so well. 



:


----------



## Jill (Aug 14, 2007)

Beautiful boy!!!


----------



## MountainMeadows (Aug 14, 2007)

He is beautiful Liz - and so is Pyro -- hoping that mine photos will be up today!

Stacy


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Aug 14, 2007)

He looks awesome Kim :aktion033:

Tracy


----------



## Kendra (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow!!


----------



## Chamomile (Aug 14, 2007)

WOW what a handsome boy!! Very nice photos and a beautiful background!!



:


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Aug 14, 2007)

Gorgeous or should I say very handsome horse!!!


----------



## nootka (Aug 14, 2007)

There's that suave guy!

I am a Falcon fan...he's beautiful and he's mellow, plus lookit those muscles! Every girl loves big guns, right?

He owes you at least two gorgeous fillies for '08, Kim!






Liz


----------



## REO (Aug 14, 2007)

MmMmMmMMmm OOH LA LA!!!



: What a handsome hunk!!

I've always like him, but these Liz pics really bring him out! *WOW!*

By the way.............[SIZE=18pt]WOW![/SIZE]

.


----------



## Rachel (Aug 14, 2007)

:new_shocked: Stunning! Wow! :new_shocked:


----------



## hairicane (Aug 15, 2007)

WOW!!!!!



:



:



:


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Aug 15, 2007)

Holy *&$%! Where have I been???? How tall is he?


----------



## nootka (Aug 15, 2007)

Yes, well, the "Pyro" doesn't fall far from the tree.

Or the Lark!

Or the Rio...he has some awesome babies out there...I can't believe noone's snapped up Fiona.

Liz


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Aug 15, 2007)

Thank you everyone!

Liz has seen the beauty in him and thought I had to have pro pics of him. And she was right.

There are a few more that I would like to buy! A little at a time. The thing that is most interesting about Falcon is that he is such a sweet guy, he really has a nice personality. And he is ALWAYS trying to out think you once you teach him.

He is 33 3/4"S tall at five years.

Again, thanks everyone. We love him. Maybe someday he will make it to Worlds or Nationals.


----------



## Miniequine (Aug 15, 2007)

:new_shocked: Gorgeous!



:

~sandy


----------



## CKC (Aug 16, 2007)

He is really really nice!

I love the background as well.


----------



## Kari (Aug 17, 2007)

OOOHHHHH!!!! Look at the hottie!!!

BTW- my dad thinks Patty looks bred..... think I will try a pee test on her.

Kari


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 17, 2007)

Falcon really is a sweet fellow...even if he does keep trying to molest my gelding! :new_shocked:




: I'm so glad you got that first closeup shot of him, that one is just awesome. I love a lot of the others as well, I really think he had one of the best shoots of that entire session at Patty's.

You guys need to go to Nationals in Get of Sire with Fiona and Pyro. Talk about prepotent! There is no mistaking who his kids are...especially the redheads.



:

Leia


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Leia...

You will have to tour Gallery Originals,,, they have moved down to Adna/Chehalis, off exit 77. There is a barn that is stamped with Pharaoh babies in just about every stall! It amazes me, he is very prepotant. And GORGEOUS!!!!!!!

They have a little tiny,,, maybe 30" yearling son of Pharaoh that has a perfect diamond on his head. I almost threw him in my pocket! He is so small that when he is out playing with the othe taller boys,,, he bites their,,,,,, private areas,,,, "cough cough" to make them fall down! My kinda horse! Falcon would have to go to couseling if that happened to him. :new_shocked:


----------



## nootka (Aug 17, 2007)

Hmmm....now I know where Pyro got that idea from!

Yes, Falcon would need extensive counseling in that event.

He's already suffering from PTSD from Sea Tac and tells me that he's not makin' no more colts!

L.


----------



## MBhorses (Aug 17, 2007)

:aktion033: great photos

very pretty horse



:


----------

